# Fest for Orchestra



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

this is something i had been working hard on for a while, but kind of stopped at some point. i am thinking of getting back into it as i like the work so far a lot. i would really enjoy some feedback! : -)


__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Ffest-for-small-orchestrawork-in-progress


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It sounds to me like something from early 20th century? It's for sure colorful and interesting. 
Do you actually have your orchestra? It for sure does sound like real orchestra.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

No remarks on the composition itself, it's fine. The production is another matter. Severe clipping distorts a lot of the louder parts, this can be solved by using a compressor, in this case probably a light compression with a soft knee, to narrow the dynamic range slightly, and then a normalisation of 99% to avoid clipping at peak amplitude.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Crudblud said:


> No remarks on the composition itself, it's fine. The production is another matter. Severe clipping distorts a lot of the louder parts, this can be solved by using a compressor, in this case probably a light compression with a soft knee, to narrow the dynamic range slightly, and then a normalisation of 99% to avoid clipping at peak amplitude.


you are speaking a different language my friend. where can i find this soft knee? the clipping comes from mixer issues in sibelius which i forgot to fix when uploading. will definitly update it though.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

nikola said:


> It sounds to me like something from early 20th century? It's for sure colorful and interesting.
> Do you actually have your orchestra? It for sure does sound like real orchestra.


thank you nikola! no, this is actually just Noteperformer soundset which costs around 120$. my own orchestra would nice though... looking at you mendelssohn


----------

